# Master Hardware Contact List



## quad master (Apr 21, 2005)

*My Master Hardware Contact List*

*Acer*
Company:- Acer
Contact:-  022-56976999
Email:- 
Web:-  www.acer.co.in
OR
Company:- Acer India Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 080-5219520/21/22/23
Email:- Rajesh_Aiyar@acer.co.in
Web:-  www.acer.co.in

*Altec Lansing*
Company:- Zeta Technologies
Contact:- 022-24182288/24102288 , 044-52131917
Email:- sales@zetaindia.com
Web:- www.zetaindia.com
OR
Company:- Triffin Information Technology Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 011-26236061
Email:- sales@trifintech.com
Web:-  www.trifintech.com

*AMD*
Company:- AMD Far East Ltd
Contact:- 080 - 52372400 , 080 -51372400
Email:- vamsi.krishna@amd.com , amd@surfgold.com
Web:-  www.amd.com

*Antec*
Company:- Prime ABGB [Mr Gulbir Singh @ Mumbai]
Contact:- 022-2896600 , 022-23855500
Email:- primeservices@vsnl.com
Web:- www.antecindia.com

Company:- Cyber Space Abacus Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 04424521288/04424512288
Web:- www.antecindia.com

*AOpen* [XC Cube]
Company:- Xserve India Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 080-51131001
Email:- info@xservers.com
Web:- xc.aopen.com.tw

*Apple*
Company:- Apple India Ltd
Contact:- 080-25550575
Email:- deepanshu@asia.apple.com
Web:-  www.asia.apple.com

*Artic* [Cooling Solutions]
Company:- Prime ABGB
Contact:- 022-23828100
Email:- primeservices@vsnl.com
Web:-  Not known

*Artis*
Company:- Kunhar Peripherals 
Contact:- 022-56345758
Email:- salesbom@kunhar.com
Web:-  www.kunhar.com

*ASUS *
Company:- AsusTek Computers India
Contact:- 022-56290785/87
Email:- info_asus@asus.com.tw
Web:-  www.asus.com.tw

*ATI*
Company:- ATI Technologies
Contact:- 09324042566
Email:- smatharu@ati-india.net
Web:-  www.ati.com

*Belkin *
Company:- Carrypaq Asia Pacific
Contact:- 022-56165660 
Email:- pushparag.vasani@carrypaq.com
Web:-  world.belkin.com

*Benq*
Company:- Benq India
Contact:- 022-25705623
Email:- salesinquiryin@benq.com 
Web:-  www.benq.co.in

*Buffalo* [WiFi Products]
Company:- Buffalo Inc
Contact:- 011-51527935
Email:- Not Known

*Compro* [TV Tuners]
Main:- www.comprousa.com
Company:- MediaTech India
Contact:- 022-26361111 
Email:- sales@mediatechindia.com
Web:-  www.mediatechindia.com

*Canon *
Company:- Canon India Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 011-26806572 , 0124 - 5160000
Email:- rajeev.singh@canon.co.in
Web:-  www.canon.co.in

*Creative*
Company:- Creative Technology Ltd
Contact:- 9820357713
Email:- rajshekhar_batt@ctl.creative.com
Web:-  www.creative.com
OR
Company:- PC Wagon 
Contact:- 56972670/80/90
Email:- sales@pcwagon.com
Web:-  www.pcwagon.com [This domain name expired on Apr 14, 2005.]

*Corsair*
Company:- Prime ABGB
Contact:- 022-23828100
Email:- primeservices@vsnl.com
Web:- www.corsair.com

*Cyber Acoustics* [Speakers] 
Company:- Arc Max Technology
Contact:- 044-26440062
Email:- ca@arc-max.com
Web:- www.arc-max.com

*Dell*
Company:- Dell Computers India Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 1600 338046
Email:- anil_srinivas@dell.com
Web:-  www.dell.com

*DFI - Design For Innovation*
"D"ont "F"orget "I"ndia. ---- I gave a new name.

*D-link*
Company:- Dlink India
Contact:- 022-26526696
Email:- sales@dlink.co.in
Web:-  www.dlink.co.in

*DMS *[for i-Cube]
Company:- DMS
Contact:- 022-56407000
Email:- Not Known

*Freecom*
Company:- J S Equipments
Contact:- 022-23810713
Email:- jse@vsnl.com

*Fuji *
Company:- Jindal Photo Films Ltd
Contact:- 022-28514441
Email:- Not Known
Web:-  www.fujifilm.com

*Fujitsu*
Company:- Fujisan Technologies Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 022-56368718
Email:- sales@fujisan.co.in
Web:- fujisan.co.in

*Gainward*
Company:- MediaTech India
Contact:- 022-26361111 
Email:- sales@mediatechindia.com
Web:-  www.mediatechindia.com

*Gigabyte*
Company:- Digi Giga Systems
Contact:- 022-26526696
Email:- sales@digigiga.co.in , sales@dlink.co.in
Web:- www.giga-byte.com

*HCL*
Company:- HCL Infosystems
Contact:- 0921339260[Mumbai] , 9810889196[New Delhi] ,044-24335249 
Email:- response@hcllinsys.com , support@hcllinsys.com

*Hynix*
Found anywhere dont have any fixed details 
but finding hynix products is easy 

*Hewlett Packard*
Company:- Hewlett Packard
Contact:- 1600 444 999
Web:-  www.hp.com

*Iomega*
Company:- Neoteric Informatique
Contact:- 022-39828600
Email:- sales@neoteric.co.in
Web:-  www.neoteric-info.net:8080/

*Intel*
Company:- SES Tech Ltd
Contact:- 022-26824141
Email:- 
Web:-  www.intel.com

*Kingston*
Main:- www.kingston.com
Company:- AAInfoways 
Contact:- 022-32592144
Email:- info@aainfoways.com
Web:- www.aainfoways.com
OR
Company:- Sigma Solutions
Contact:- 022-26114374
OR
Company:- PC Wagon 
Contact:- 56972670/80/90
Email:- sales@pcwagon.com
Web:- www.pcwagon.com [This domain name expired on Apr 14, 2005.]
OR
Company:- Prime ABGB
Contact:- 022-23828100
Email:- primeservices@vsnl.com
Web:- www.kingston.com

*LeadTek *
Company:-  Meganet
Contact:- 022-30935898/99
Email:- amrish@meganet1.com
Web:-  www.leadtek.com
OR
Company:- Zebronics
Contact:- 044-26616201/02
Email:- zebronics@rediffmail.com
Web:-  www.leadtek.com

*Lexmark*
Company:- Lexmark India Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 022-26057755
Email:- Not Known
Web:-  www.lexmark.com

*Liteon*
Company:- MediaTech India
Contact:- 022-26361111 
Email:- sales@mediatechindia.com
Web:-  www.mediatechindia.com

*Logitech*
Company:- Rashi Peripherals
Contact:- 022-28221013
Email:- navinderc@rptechindia.com
Web:- www.rptechindia.com
OR
Company:- Logitech Electronics India Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 022-24905149/72

*LG*
Company:- LG Electronics India
Contact:- 0120-2560900/40
Email:- avarshney@lgezbuy.com
Web:-  www.lgezbuy.com

*Maxtor*
Company:- Ingram Micro India
Contact:- 080-5550605
Web:-  www.maxtor.com

*Microsoft*
[You will easily get microsoft products anywhere]
Company:-  Microsoft India
Contact:- 011-6294600
Email:- Not Known
Web:-  www.microsoft.com

*Mitashi*
Company:- Mitashi Edutainment Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 022-25006661
Email:- mitashi@vsnl.com , rakesh@mitashi.com
Web:-  www.mitashi.com

*MSI - Micro Star International*
Main:- www.msi.com.tw , www.msicomputer.com
Company:- Priya Ltd
Contact:- 022-56663100
Email:- sales_bom@priyagroup.com
Web:-  www.priyagroup.com
OR
Company:- Tirupati Enterprises
Contact:- 033-22251192
Email:- mail@tirupati.net
OR
Company:- Cyberstar India
Contact:- 09323809599
Email:- navin@cyberstarindia.com
Web:-  www.cyberstarindia.com

*NEC*
Company:- Shiba Comp Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 011-26413437
Email:- sales@shibacomp.com
Web:-  www.nec-mitsibushi.com

*Net Gear *
Company:- Hallmark Systems
Contact:- 022-26841346
Email:- Not Known
Web:-  www.netgear.com

*Nikon*
Company:- Prerna Enterprise
Contact:- 022-22695464/65/66
Email:- prernaindia@roltanet.com
Web:-  www.nikon.com , www.nikoncoolpix.com

*Nokia*
Company:- Nokia India Ltd
Contact:- 011-26779000
Web:- www.nokia.co.in

*O2*
Company:- Creative E-Biz.Com Ltd 
Contact:- 011-51619800
Email:- creative@goldkist.net
Web:- www.myxda.com

*OCZ*
Some shop in Banglore sells it.
www.newegg.com 

*Palm*
Company:- Tech Pacific India Ltd
Contact:- 022-55960360
Email:- Not Known
Web:- www.palm.com

*Philips *[Speakers]
Company:- Neoteric Informatique
Contact:- 022-39828600
Email:- sales@neoteric.co.in
Web:-  www.neoteric-info.net:8080/
OR
Company:- Philips India Ltd
Contact:- 022-56912324
Email:- pcp.india.info@philips.com
Web:- www.india.philps.com 

*Pinnacle*
Company:- Aditya Infotech Ltd
Contact:- 9810523364[New Delhi] , 9892335088 [Mubai], 9342816430[Banglore] , 9841019680[Chennai] 
Email:- india-consumer@pinnaclesys.com
Web:-  www.pinnaclesys.com/asia

*Pixel View *[TV Tuners]
Company:- Rashi Peripherals
Contact:- 022-28221013
Email:- pixelview@rptechindia.com

*Plextor*
Company:- Zeta Technologies
Contact:- 022-24182288
Email:- sales@zetaindia.com
Web:- w ww.zetaindia.com

*Power Safe*
Company:- Kunhar Peripherals 
Contact:- 022-56345758
Email:- salesbom@kunhar.com
Web:-  www.kunhar.com

*Senao* [WiFi Products]
Company:- Multilink Computers Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 011-26488877
Email:- Not Known
Web:-  www.senao.com.tw/english/ product/product_wireless01_all.asp

*Samsung*
[This is also available easily everywhere]
Company:- Samsung Electronics India 
Contact:- 011-51511234
Email:- marketing@samsungindia.com
Web:-  www.samsungindia.com

*Segate*
Company:- Fortune Marketing Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 011-26427627 , 080-51133626 , 044-28555449
Email:- response.india@segate.com
Web:-  www.segate.com

*Shuttle PC*
Company:- MediaTech India
Contact:- 022-26361111 
Email:- sales@mediatechindia.com
Web:-  www.mediatechindia.com

*Sony*
Company:- Rashi Peripherals
Contact:- 022-28221013
Email:- navinderc@rptechindia.com
Web:- www.rptechindia.com

*Thermal Take*
Company:- Prime ABGB [Mr Gulbir Singh @ Mumbai]
Contact:- 022-2896600 , 022-23855500
Email:- primeservices@vsnl.com
Web:- *www.thermaltake.com/

*Transcend*
Company:- Prime ABGB [Mr Gulbir Singh @ Mumbai]
Contact:- 022-2896600 , 022-23855500
Email:- primeservices@vsnl.com
Web:- www.transcendusa.com
OR
Company:-  Wales Technologies
Contact:- 022-223828100
Email:- Not Known
Web:-  www.transcendusa.com

*Toshiba *[Laptops]
Company:- HCL Infosystems
Contact:- 0921339260[Mumbai] , 9810889196[New Delhi] ,044-24335249 
Email:- response@hcllinsys.com , support@hcllinsys.com
Web:-  www.pc.toshiba-asia.com
OR 
Company:- Esource Global [For PDA]
Contact:- 022-26732929
Email:- sales@esourceglobal.com
Web:- www.toshiba.com

*Typhoon *[Speakers]
Company:- Aditya Group
Contact:- 011-26223810
Email:- sales@adityagroup.com
Web:-  www.typhoon.de

*ViewSonic*
Company:- Roop Technologies Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 022-26680022
Email:- roop@vsnl.com
Web:-  www.viewsonic.com

*Western Digital*
Company:- Western Digital
Contact:- 022-30936050
Email:- ajay_k@wdc.com
Web:-  *www.wdc.com/en/index.asp?Language=en

*XFX*
[Available easily @ Lamington Road , Mumbai]
Company:- Big-Byte India
Contact:- 022-23894800
Email:- infobbc@vsnl.net
Web:- www.xfxforce.com

*Zebronics* [Cabinet]
Company:- Topnotch Infotronics Ind Pvt Ltd
Contact:- 044-26616201
Email:- zebronics@zebronics.com
Web:-  www.zebronics.com

*Zenith*
Company:- Zenith Computers Ltd
Contact:- 022-28377300
Email:- kalpak_bhatt@zenith-india.com
Web:-  www.zenith-india.com

*Mods i Thankyou to make this sticky as this information can be useful for any member of Digit*

Also if some one need to add any contacts post it here i will edit it in my post.

Hope you like my effort.

Do post your views.

Thanks.


----------



## chosenone (Apr 21, 2005)

thnx for the info....very helpful


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 21, 2005)

cool compilation   8)


----------



## Geforce (Apr 21, 2005)

Man! that IS a List !! Good Work.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 21, 2005)

Artic [Cooling Solutions]
Company:- Prime ABGB
Contact:- 022-23828100
Email:- primeservices@vsnl.com 


i tried the above link (tele no) for artic silver but said they do not deal with any such thing.


----------



## quad master (Apr 21, 2005)

Most of these numbers have been taken from Digit & other magzines.

Artic Cooling solutions means
Thermal Pastes:- Artic Silver 5 , Artic Ceramique 
& NV5 Silencer for GPU 

Thats all


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 21, 2005)

yes thats what i wanted to buy the ceramica version of artic silver heat conductive paste but the lady on the phone said they have hdd thumb drives cd rom .... never heard of artic silver. Please if you have any other number where i can get this stuff i will be highly obliged.


----------



## quad master (Apr 22, 2005)

I am sorry to say but thats the only contact no mentioned in the magzine.

may be they are out of stock.[just my imagination]

Will check out if i do have any other number.

This is my first attempt to create such a contact numbers Database.

So far only thats the company i have seen having that paste.


----------



## harshagarwal (Apr 22, 2005)

cool compilation man


----------



## mohit (Apr 22, 2005)

Excellent work mate but you should keep editing your post if errors are reported to you or if some contacts change. that will let us have an always updated list. nice work...

Also please include contact details for VIP Cabinets/Power supplies. Thanx.


----------



## medigit (Apr 22, 2005)

*WHAT ABout KOLKATA*

a great job done but u have given the list in MUMBAI only. i am from KOLKATA.can anyone give the KOLKATA list


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 22, 2005)

Godwill surely help you for helping us with these contacts


----------



## quad master (Apr 22, 2005)

whatever contacts i have got from the magzine have been mumbai based 
if you check any tech magzine most of the things point to mumbai.

I also stay in mumbai and know about the local Lamington road shops.

But guys from rest of India can help me and others buy posting the 
contact details of your local vendors.


----------



## medigit (Apr 22, 2005)

I intend to visit MUMBAI this june for industrial training.Can anyone suggest the best shop in lamington road in terms of Price,warranty.what about crafford road


----------



## mohit (Apr 23, 2005)

anybody has the contact of APC ?? please include in the sticky.


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 23, 2005)

Please provide a contact list for southen India also(Chennai or Bangalore)


----------



## quad master (Apr 23, 2005)

You guys can only make this possible by adding the contacts you know.
Do post it here i will edit it in my main post with the name of the 
contributer.

I have already said that whatever contact details i have posted is 
puerly taken from the magzines and i have not visited places like 
south to find the details its you guys which stay there only with your effort 
can i add the contact details.

Hope you can understand my problem.


----------



## abhinav (Apr 28, 2005)

any delhi shop which has all the products related to computers


----------



## mukherjee (May 2, 2005)

Dont you know any, I mean ANY distributors'  add in Kolkata    I really need it


----------



## quad master (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys 

I have already told you that i stay in Mumbai and its not possible to
visit each and every corner of India hunting for PC hardware shops 
[Take it Lightly]

There are more than 6000 Members now spread all across India.

Only with your combined efforts can this thread become a success.
Please come forward and post the shops and dealers from where you 
purchase your hardware.

I have tried my level best to post the contacts but what can i do if
most of the dealers mentioned in Tech Mags belong to Mumbai.

Delhi has also got its Nehru Place - as far as i know

But dont know much about Kolkata and Chennai. 

Hope you can understand me.


----------



## naveenpoddar (May 2, 2005)

For contacting Kolkata Vendors 

 Try IT Directory or IT Search link in www.compassindia.com

 Nothing better than that

 IF you live in Kolkata i will suggest you to buy from following shops

 SUPREME TECHNOLOGIES
 SABOO COMPUTERS
 LALANI COMPUTERS
 BERLIA SYSTEM

 Contact address & phone no can be obtain from the above said link


----------



## medigit (May 2, 2005)

what the hell are u doing . u are telling people  to buy from supreme computers.i got my Assebled PC from them and ruining the fact till today.i realized that i had paid Rs 500 more to them than the market price .So NO NO NO  SUPREME.They only have NAME nothing else.


----------



## naveenpoddar (May 2, 2005)

medigit said:
			
		

> what the hell are u doing . u are telling people  to buy from supreme computers.i got my Assebled PC from them and ruining the fact till today.i realized that i had paid Rs 500 more to them than the market price .So NO NO NO  SUPREME.They only have NAME nothing else.



You canâ€™t degrade a shop only because it has charge Rs.500 more for your whole system. Hardware Prices fluctuate on daily basis. The brand of the product may be different.

From last 3 years I have been buying computers parts from Supreme, Saboo etc and I have found  the prices to be the cheapest and of best kind in respect of quality in the market. Moreover when I buy any product from these stores, I am always sure that the product is 100% genuine.


----------



## medigit (May 2, 2005)

hey guy ,
                  Just do a thing . Go to Supreme and then to any other shop.u will 
 understand what i am telling u.there will be a price difference.and about 100 % guarentee of product ,is that not the responsibility of the shop.Now if tomorrow politicians say that they are working day and night  in parliament and should be praised.then what will be ur reactin. Thats their job and they do not need to be praised everytime for that.


----------



## naveenpoddar (May 2, 2005)

Around 15 days ago I have purchased my new rig from there only.

 See it 

 Amd Athlon 3000+ 939pin   7200
 MSI RS 480M2-IL   5800
 512 DDR Zion 3200 Ram   3200
 I Box i531 Cabinet with 350watt SMPS   1475
 17inch Samsung 793S   5700

 Now is this price seems you high


----------



## abhinav (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys any vendor in delhi with good prices


----------



## quad master (May 3, 2005)

I am not from delhi but you will get everything from Nehru Place


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 3, 2005)

gr8 list very uselful for me now  btw can is there an Nvidia off or dealer whose num is there?


----------



## quad master (May 3, 2005)

Nvida GPU's are easily available at any comp hardware shop
where do you stay my friend if u in mumbai then u can easily get from
Lamington road.


----------



## supersaiyan (May 4, 2005)

these r all delhi numbers except for helpline nos. btw u can ask helpline ppl for authorised dealers in ur area-
amd helpline-16004256664
compaq customer service-1600112267
hp customer service-1600444999
Intel-51226000
Mediatech India for gainward cards-5160766
Microsoft-1600111100
philips-23738616,23761646
Rashi peripherals for xfx cards and some more peripheral which i don't exactly remember-26448428/29.check out their site for branch numbers.
Seagate india-1600331104
Samsung nehru place-51511234
Samsung helpline-52528282
btw there's a company called smc i think. these guys assemble total pcs. rashi peripherals gave me the number its 26293001/2
hope this helps


----------



## supersaiyan (May 4, 2005)

does ne know the number for the delhi branch of kunhar peripherals. also does ne one know ne trusted delhi dealer who sells vip cabinets and powersafe power supplies.


----------



## quad master (May 5, 2005)

Here is the entire list of Kunhar's contacts

*www.kunhar.com/supportcenters.htm

I am sorry to say but kunhar doesnt have a delhi branch.


----------



## rohanbee (May 9, 2005)

hey isn't dell india www.dell.co.in instead of www.dell.com. Nice exhaustive list dude. Thanks a mill !!!


----------



## anubhav_har (May 10, 2005)

Somenone post for Kolkata also


----------



## Charley (May 14, 2005)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> Please provide a contact list for southen India also(Chennai or Bangalore)



Blore please . Hope these dealers provide products at a lesser price with good quality


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

Hey nice list man!!!!!


----------



## supernova (May 24, 2005)

good work dude. It was much needed.

Delhi junta can check out COMPUTER EMPIRE, Nehru Place for the best prices.


----------



## khandu (May 26, 2005)

Here are some which I got

Big-Byte India : www.bigbyteindia.com

Prime  ABGB : 022-56587190
022-56587160


----------



## premrajeev (May 27, 2005)

good work  man...keep it updated..


----------



## quad master (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi All you guys.

Well i have got for you the contacts of CoolerMasters Following Range of Products.
- Real Power 430W

- Real Power 450W

*img230.echo.cx/img230/2484/realpower4500tk.th.jpg

Link:- *www.coolermaster.com/index.php?LT=...50-ACLY&other_title=RS-450-ACLYReal Power 450

- Centurion 5 [350W PSU]
*img230.echo.cx/img230/2372/centurion5blue5dd.jpg *img230.echo.cx/img230/9928/centurion5sliver7zh.jpg

- Cavalier [350W PSU]
*img230.echo.cx/img230/5664/cavalier1silver5oj.jpg *img230.echo.cx/img230/7813/cavalier1black0ut.jpg 

- AeroGate 2 
*img93.echo.cx/img93/3562/aerogateiisilver6ek.jpg
*img56.echo.cx/img56/16/aerogateiiblack3xj.jpg

- Transparent Side Panel
- Transparent Cables
- Ultra Vortex [Socket 478/754/939/940] [Air Cooler]

*img230.echo.cx/img230/1214/ultravortex26jj.th.jpg *img230.echo.cx/img230/7592/ultravortex19gf.th.jpg
Review @ Silent PC Review :- *www.silentpcreview.com/article192-page1.html

*Country Distributor*
SMC International
B-10 , Meghdoot Bldg,
94 Nehru Place , New Delhi - 19
# - 011-26293001/2
Saini - 9810026658
Himanshu - 9810026658
Vijay - 9810258202
Email:- smcdel@del2.vsnl.net.in

*Distributors*
*Banglore*
Zoom Computers
Mr Lalit 9845455890

*Chandigargh*
K.C. Electronics
# - 0172-5019230/2728482

*Dehradun*
Sai Systems
# - 0135-2729780/9412054180

*Delhi*
Cititech
# - 011-27274830/9810757949

Computer Temple
# - 011-26481931/26414941

Other Shops in Delhi selling it are
Eletro Sales Corporation , Info Access Computers , Kamaldeep Computech ,
Mass Computer Systems , Micronix , Sparklers 
[If any one of you needs the contacts of these extra delhi dealers let me know]

*Gurgaon*
NetSys
# - 9810042763

*Hydrebad*
Mohan Computers
# - 55382236/27846863 [Dont know the STD Code]

*Kanpur*
Agmore Agencies
# - 0512-3091989/9336218882

*Kolkatta*
Tirupati Computers
# - 9339207519/033-22251192/3

*Mumbai*
Matrix3D Infocom
# - 022-23084511

*Roorkee*
Naveen - 9897026025

Guys these are the list of contact numbers i have , if you contact
and get a wrong number as i have typed it in a hurry , then do let me know.

Well i feel this should satisy ppl in the whole of India who are on Digit.

Sorry Chennai Guys i dont have any contacts for you


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 2, 2005)

That's cool. 8)


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 3, 2005)

nice work man..

keep it up.......


----------



## xpabhi (Jun 3, 2005)

kudos d00d....


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 3, 2005)

is cool master at par with antec. i mean can i trust it for power suply units. also is it cheaper?


----------



## quad master (Jun 5, 2005)

Cooler master has gr8 PSU and on par with Antec
Costlier than Antec i think


----------



## angad (Jun 8, 2005)

for delhi guys....i think SMC is also delhi dsty for Antec...also what the f***is the aerogate??? loks like temp display and intake fan and fanbus in one.....
and quad master could u plz get the prices for aerogate and real power430???


----------



## quad master (Jun 9, 2005)

Aerogate is a Fan Controller And temprature display device.

Aerogate II Rs 2200
Aerogate III Rs 5400

ITDepot Prices
SOHO Power Supplies - Dual Fan 
Smart Power 350 2100
Smart Power 400 2750
Smart Power 450 3450

Precesion Power Supplies 
True Power 330 2675
True Power 480 4075
True Blue 480 4950
True Power 550 4950
True Power 550 EPS 6950
2.0 Version Power Supplies * 
Neo Power 480 7150


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 25, 2005)

Can anyone give me contact details of authorised ASUS dealer in delhi. Thanx.


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 25, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> SOHO Power Supplies - Dual Fan
> 
> Smart Power 400 2750
> Smart Power 450 3450


Man where do you got the following prices,I am getting smart power 400 w for Rs 3418 and smart power 450 W for Rs 4100 at prime ABGB


----------



## magnet (Jun 25, 2005)

i guess garg...u got it wrong...the prices r of soho power supplies........nd yours r of antec......m i right??????


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 25, 2005)

I think I was mistaken


----------



## fug01664 (Jul 5, 2005)

*solution*

Cool site look at it Buy Tramadol


----------



## kunwar (Jul 7, 2005)

where is asrock?

*Why are your fingers stuck on the question mark and exclaimation mark keys all the time? One question mark is enough for us to get the point. You don't have to type in a thousand and spoil the whole format of the page. This time I edited out all the rest 999 question marks. Next time, the whole post goes.

ctrl_alt_del*


----------



## abdulsheikh007 (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks for all the trouble


----------



## supersaiyan (Jul 25, 2005)

for asus go to rashi peripherals or smc.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 29, 2005)

any one has contact details of pioneer ??

esp in delhi region.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 29, 2005)

Has anyone has contact details for ATI's authorised distributor in Kolkata?

Thanx


----------



## mukundpathak (Jul 30, 2005)

*Intel Motherboard*

My Intel desktop board D845GVAD2 has recently shorted. I bought it 2 years back in A.P. but have now shifted to Mumbai and I am not in touch with the supplier and also do not have any bills etc.  Do I have any recourse ? Who should I contact in Mumbai ?

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## KHUBBU (Jul 31, 2005)

kunwar said:
			
		

> where is asrock?


I think Abacus peripherals are its distributors.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 22, 2005)

Do anyone have any contact numbers of dealers frm Vadodara? I really need them. I have come across some dealers but they r not so good.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 23, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> Most of these numbers have been taken from Digit & other magzines.
> 
> Artic Cooling solutions means
> Thermal Pastes:- Artic Silver 5 , Artic Ceramique
> ...



Can u tel me prices and what amnt shall b needed once and how frequently it shud b used???


----------



## quad master (Nov 2, 2005)

@chirag - have no idea abt vadodara dealers.

@The Incredible - 
AS5 is for 650Rs
Artic Ceramique is for 550Rs

I havent used AS5 or Ceramique so no idea.
but very small quantity is req to apply it on a CPU.


----------



## quad master (Nov 10, 2005)

DFI
Company:- Cyber Space Abacus Pvt Ltd
Tel No:- 044-52154188
Email:- info@itdepot.com
Website:- www.dfi.com
Products :- Motherboards

ECS
Company:- Cyberstar Infocom Ltd
Tel No:- 080-30961193
Email:- elite@cyberstarindia.com
Website:- www.ecs.com.tw
Products :- Motherboards

Foxconn
Company:- MediaTech India
Tel No:- 022-26361111
Email:- digit@mediatechindia.com
Website:- www.foxconnchannel.com
Products :- Motherboards

Sapphire 
Company:- ATi Technologies
Tel No:- 022-252470085
Email:- vsingh@ati-india.net
Website:- www.sapphiretech.com
Products:- GPU's

Sonodyne
Sonodyne Electronics Co. Ltd. Mumbai
Tel:- 022-28353024,9324738660 [Mumbai]
Email:- response@sonodyne.org
Web:- www.sonodyne.org
More Contacts Here:- *www.sonodyne.com/adealers.htm
All Zones in India are covered.

Lacie & Vantec
Company:- Apex Enterprises
Tel No:- 022-23895548 , 022-23802712 , Nilesh - 98214 25783
Email:- apex@hathway.com
Products:- HDD Casings , External HDD's , Optical Drive Casings etc.....

Address:- 
APEX Enterprises ,
1st floor Vijay Chanmbers, 
Opp Dreamland Cinema, 
Tribhuvan road, 
Off Lamington Road,
Mumbai.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 10, 2005)

BigByte corporation
(BIG TEK)
website : www.bigbyteindia.com
www.big-tek.com
sales:Mr.Salim Lalani 
sales@bigbyteindia.com
         mobile: 09329835067
         ph no : 02223894800


----------



## arachnoid (Nov 13, 2005)

can ayone tell me where to find artic silver 5 or artic ceramique in calcutta . i have been  to lalani, saboo, etc but still i have'nt found where to find it ?? need it immeadiately.


----------



## arachnoid (Nov 13, 2005)

can ayone tell me where to find artic silver 5 or artic ceramique in calcutta . i have been  to lalani, saboo, etc but still i have'nt found where to find it ?? need it immeadiately.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 11, 2005)

The problem occured today. 

My rig 
AMD 1800+ 
MSI KT4V mobo with 8X AGP and 6 pci slots 
Hynix 512 DDR 333 RAM 
160+40 HDDs 
Sony 52*32*52 
Sony 16* DVD rom 
Samsung 753s 
Intex 400 W PSU 

Everything is out of warranty exept monitor and CPU. 

I have Ennyah 5200/128 8X card with a small heatsink and a fan. 
The heatsink is only enough to cover the chip, so i think it won't be sufficient for cooling w/o fan. 
Now my ATX cabinate is horizontal with a 80mm fan kept on pci slots to cool the AGP card. 
I have lost the manual and box. Also the dealer is of no help. 

Can u give me the service center address in mumbai? 
plz help. 

I do not want to invest money in another AGP card.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 17, 2005)

hey guys plz help na


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey guys i need to knw the address/contact number of an *AUTHORISED SAMSUNG SERVICE CENTER in Mumbai (preferrably around Andheri or Malad) * as i hv a corrupted Samsung 40 GB PATA HDD (out of warranty) so need a reliable service center to repair it.

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 10, 2006)

@ashu888ashu888
go the samsung india site ie. www.samsungindia.com and find all the services in ur city there with their address and telephone number.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 11, 2006)

arachnoid said:
			
		

> can ayone tell me where to find artic silver 5 or artic ceramique in calcutta . i have been  to lalani, saboo, etc but still i have'nt found where to find it ?? need it immeadiately.



Chk for that with Mr Pranay Agarwal @ Alfa-tech - Authorised Dealer for ANTEC,CM & AS,etc


----------



## roxisayshi (Jan 15, 2006)

does anybody hav any idea abt LUCKNOW dealers????


----------



## ashnik (Jan 20, 2006)

hye guys , plz some one give me Ennyah contact details. plz read my earlier post.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 20, 2006)

can someone tell me a good place to find range of graphics card in kolkata


----------



## LordDJ (Jan 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where to get an Asus A8N-VM mobo in Pune. Urgent! Hows the K8V mobo?

Tia folks


----------



## mohit (Jan 22, 2006)

LordDJ said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me where to get an Asus A8N-VM mobo in Pune. Urgent! Hows the K8V mobo?
> 
> Tia folks



contact rashi peripherals. visit www.rptechindia.com and send them an enquiry or get their pune office details from the website and call them.


----------



## PainKiller (Feb 20, 2006)

nehru place is THE place in delhi....if u wanna buy anything related 2 computer


----------



## MysticHalo (Feb 25, 2006)

i want any XFX dealer's e-mail (prefarably Mumbai).......the one given in this thread doesn't work



			
				chirag said:
			
		

> Do anyone have any contact numbers of dealers frm Vadodara? I really need them. I have come across some dealers but they r not so good.



Try Type House in alkapuri for Logitech and all that peripheral stuff......i heard there r some dealers in Raopura...but never seen them............or get a Computer Mechanic and he will get u what u want


----------



## Ringwraith (Mar 7, 2006)

since darklord posted about www.theitdepot.com ,
does anyone has an experience buying products from them? How are they? shipping quality etc...etc..


----------



## mohit (Mar 7, 2006)

I had bought a fan and a cable sleeving kit from theitdepot and before their website was launched I had also bought my DFI board from them. Excellent service and best rates. what are u planning to buy ? I can try and get u a good deal there.


----------



## Ringwraith (Mar 7, 2006)

thx mohit!... i wanted to buy a gaming mouse/pad + thermal cooler from the site .... will talk with you on PM


----------



## chesss (Mar 8, 2006)

> nehru place is THE place in delhi....if u wanna buy anything related 2 computer


 Know any fair dealers there? I don't exactly like that place, they have no concept of MRP, refuse to give the bill and ljust loot .
Edit: arre maafi, didn't read the whole thread before.


----------



## thinktwice (Mar 15, 2006)

*hi*



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> I had bought a fan and a cable sleeving kit from theitdepot and before their website was launched I had also bought my DFI board from them. Excellent service and best rates. what are u planning to buy ? I can try and get u a good deal there.


i hav registered there...if i add smthing to my cart then wht will happen?
will they send it to me or unless n until i order them they will not send it?/


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello, can someone give me the contact details of Benq in Kolkata? I wanted to buy a DVD-writer Benq 1650, as discussed in a separate thread here.

Thanks for your cooperation. It's kind of urgent.


----------



## supersaiyan (May 8, 2006)

does anyone know any leadtek dealers(trusted) in delhi. i want to buy the 7600gt.


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 25, 2006)

hey......can anyone plzz tell me if ther are any EVGA service centre in india ???

(preferrrably in cochin,kerala)..........

plzz help me out guys..............


----------



## supersaiyan (May 26, 2006)

anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> hey......can anyone plzz tell me if ther are any EVGA service centre in india ???
> 
> (preferrrably in cochin,kerala)..........
> 
> plzz help me out guys..............



Nope sorry no evga in india! where did u buy it from anyways?


----------



## ashfame (Jun 4, 2006)

is there any nvidia retailor @ nehru place, delhi?


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 4, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hello, can someone give me the contact details of Benq in Kolkata? I wanted to buy a DVD-writer Benq 1650, as discussed in a separate thread here.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation. It's kind of urgent.



Why didnt u check out their site. it wouldve been easier
KOLKATA	KOUSHIK SAHU ,JITENDRA CHOPRA	6, Ganesh Chandra Avenue, Kolkatta-700013.	033-22346347  033-30969268 	kkt_service@neoteric.co.in


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 10, 2006)

*Coolermaster online*

Hey guys,

Could someone give me contact no. of coolermaster in India.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 13, 2006)

Does Anybody know where to purchase Epox Motherboards. 

I am particularly interested in Epox 8NPA-SLi mobo for socket 754. ;-|


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Coolermaster online*



			
				gan12320021 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Could someone give me contact no. of coolermaster in India.


to buy coolermaster products in delhi
call smc international-26293001/2 in nehru place


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 20, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> is there any nvidia retailor @ nehru place, delhi?



anyone?


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 21, 2006)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> anyone?


oho there are so many- for xfx,asus,msi,gigabyte cards- smc international-26293001/2
for gainward cards-mediatech india-51607666
leadtek-sorry no dealer
whenever digit does a review, in the end they provide the name, contact number of the dealer(s) from which they got the products in a box. note them down.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 21, 2006)

in nehru place?


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 21, 2006)

yes blackleopard nehru place. and u thought u couldn't trust anyone there right?


----------



## black_hawk (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks A Lot

Your Master Hardware Contact List Help Me A Lot


----------



## akhil2725 (Jul 2, 2006)

can anyone please provide me the address or contact no of someone from whom i can purchase sleeving kit for computer


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

the best in nehru place is Computer empire,it is always overcrowded with people's.


----------



## The_vulnerable (Jul 29, 2006)

can anyone tell me who is OCZ distributor in mumbai
where can i get OCZ modules


----------



## samrulez (Jul 30, 2006)

The_vulnerable said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me who is OCZ distributor in mumbai
> where can i get OCZ modules



Buy it online....yaar, www.newegg.com


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 8, 2006)

ahhh!! finally a zebronics dealer in delhi or should i say leadtek dealer. 
Top Notch Infotronix-Delhi-32568344

source:digit!there is a big leadtek ad in the ending pages of digit right next to the proview ad


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 12, 2006)

Need a good dealer in mumbai/navi mumbai who deals in everything and can provide me with what i want


----------



## samrulez (Aug 12, 2006)

PRIME ABGB PVT. LTD 
Shop no.16, Laxmi Building Compound, 
Lamington Road, Mumbai 4 
Phone nos. 23855500/ 23896600/ 30961742 

Raj and Gulbir Bhatia


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 13, 2006)

Hmmm thanks. Any dealer in navi mumbai ?
Actually thing is that i am either getting dealers who dont deal in AMD or say they dont have x2 processors T_T

I came across a dealer "S'Tech Computers" in pune. I guess they are wholesalers in this. They have an impressive setup. But i never came across such good dealers in mumbai. Lamington road has dealers with small setup i guess but they porvide everything.


----------



## vick_zone (Aug 25, 2006)

great work ....


----------



## viper (Sep 5, 2006)

hiii...guyz...
        going to but a new pc with core2duo e6400...
           suggest me the best place to assemble them..
                    CHENNAI OR BANGALORE
     i hope i get every part over there..


----------



## rollcage (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey Guys 

Can you tell me .. who works in Servers in Nehru Place delhi

Or .. Any other good dealer anywhere else in delhi!

Regards


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 13, 2006)

nice job. i have already saved this list.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Sep 14, 2006)

anyone know any eVGA dealers in kerala ????

atleast in India ???


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2006)

Can Anybody tell me where to find Starlite Ram dealer in Kolkata.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 24, 2006)

Any Dealer of Interl Core 2 Duo and Motherboards in chandigarh ?


----------



## kraloke (Oct 17, 2006)

RecentlyMediatech India Distribution (P) Ltd have opened their branch at Kolkata.
If anyone knows their address/Tel/No: etc.lease be kind enough to mail me.
I want to buy a decent TV tuner (PVR)card. I hear that the Compro range distributed by Mediatech is quite good. looks like ATI or Winfast Hauppauge products are not available in India so far. I seek all members' advice and availability at kolkata.
Thanks


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 3, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Buy it online....yaar, www.newegg.com



Newegg does not ship internationally, do you know any other online shopping store which ships to india? if so please list them.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 4, 2006)

Me too want to know .. searched but there isnt any good site that ships to india

i want to buy Chillstream


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 4, 2006)

These I found they ship internationally..................custom duty is around 22% DHL can pay for you & you can get them courired.

*www.directron.com/index.html
I just found they wont ship to india

 *www.monarchcomputer.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv
they only will take money wia wire transfer

*www.ewiz.com/
does not accept international credit cards

only ram
*www.memory-configurator.com/


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 4, 2006)

^^Monarch doesn't ship to india. Ewiz and another site that I can't recollect does. So does sidewinder, coolpc.com.au and frozencpu for cooling/modding stuff.


----------



## shafeen (Dec 3, 2006)

for all hyderabadis there a mall called ctc mall down secundrabad all parts originals are availabel there.

of topic is there an nvidia help centre down here in hyderabad


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 13, 2006)

Searched all of Chandni Chowk on Calcutta for Cooler Master or Powersafe SMPS/PSU...but dint find one, found the Antec variety which starts from 4000+ (350W), so any idea who sells Powersafe or CoolerMaster PSU in Calcutta ?


----------



## spiceluvver (Dec 14, 2006)

nice work dude


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

WANTED To buy a Dell lapton with nvidia 7950GTX onboard can anyone please tell me the contact at delhi..


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 26, 2006)

does anybody know leadtek n xfx dealers in Hyderabad ??

n how to buy thru rashi peripherals , pls explain asap.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Call rashi periphrals & tell them ur city & they will tell u their nearest dealer.
__________
Thanks For This Grand List Buddies 
Muchas Muchas Grasias!!!


----------



## abhipal (Jan 18, 2007)

Is there anyone from Nagpur.


----------



## leenus2b (Jan 18, 2007)

does any one has any idea .......
where can i repair my freecom hard drive....or recovering data from my hard disk which fell down from a very little hight and stopped working...in
BANGLORE...
Regards
leenus


----------



## primitive_trash (Jan 18, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> WANTED To buy a Dell lapton with nvidia 7950GTX onboard can anyone please tell me the contact at delhi..



well you can only but dell computers from the dell website..and i dont think that they have launched laptops with 7950GTX in india...the best they have is 7300GS as far as i remember and thats in the 12.1" XPS notebook. you can probably ask someone in the states to get it for you...itll be a lot cheaper also


----------



## nehemiah_johnyn (Mar 13, 2007)

can anyone please tell me where i could buy an msi p965 platinum motherboard in chennai???????i checked with various vendors but none had a stock of it.....


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 15, 2007)

hey buddy can u tell me from where cam i get *A-DATA Pen Drives in Kolkata?*

thanx in advance.....


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 9, 2007)

sr_garg said:
			
		

> hey buddy can u tell me from where cam i get *A-DATA Pen Drives in Kolkata?*
> 
> thanx in advance.....


 
Microdata ph - 22261299 / Advance Management ph - 24639889
Dealers can give u best prise for Pen Drives etc


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 11, 2007)

hey awesome thread...suddenly noticed it


----------



## royal (Apr 15, 2007)

Where can I get Transcend/Techcom 3.5 inch HDD casings and Creative EP630 earphones in Kolkata ?


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 15, 2007)

Give me the address of trusted and authorized dealers in mumbai.


----------



## baccilus (May 16, 2007)

tell me name and address of some good dealers in chandigarh( If they exist)


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 16, 2007)

baccilus said:
			
		

> tell me name and address of some good dealers in chandigarh( If they exist)



Try calling this guy if you need anything, he has cheapest prices and has everything in stock himself and not calling others  My friend got a DVD writer for 1500 and 2GB kingston Pendrive - Rs 775 frm him

Ph -5079142, 9872845369, Sco 116 - 117 Sec 8c, CHD, Near Sindhi Sweets


----------



## bullmilo (May 21, 2007)

Need information on Liteon dealers in Gurgaon.


----------



## agnels (May 30, 2007)

Where can I buy Liteon DVD Writers & Lead Tek Winfast TV Tuner cards in goa


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jun 8, 2007)

where to go for Western Digital HDD in chennai


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 8, 2007)

neogopu said:
			
		

> where to go for Western Digital HDD in chennai



Should be availble easily i think. I got 320GB HDD for 3700 last week


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 14, 2007)

pals...

m goin 2 mumbai 2 buy my upgrade stuff.....

1. AMD 5000+ or 5200+ X2
2. ASUS M2N-E Mobo
3. BIG GALAXY 8600GT 256MB
4. 2 x 1GB DDRII @ 667 - Kingston / Transcient
5. 2 x 80GB SATA HDD Seagate
6. CABINET (Under - 2000)
7. 500W SMPS (Under - 700)
8. CPU Cooler (Under - 700)
9. Extra 92MM LED Fans

where can i get all this stuff. the address..of the person...
and the ideal price for all of it......along with the company and model...

any help would b appreciated...

thanx

angel


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

> 7. 500W SMPS (Under - 700)
> 8. CPU Cooler (Under - 700)



not Possible...


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 15, 2007)

k then cpu cooler cancel.....
but can i get a good cab+smps 4 2500.

wots the cost of powersafe 500w smps????

and plz let me know the current price of all the stuff in mumbai...and a dealer from where i can get them...


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 19, 2007)

I m not able to find zebronics or other good power supply dealer in patna.Does anyone have a contact number so please give me please please.Accha main agar excuse maruin ki agar mujhe dealer nahi mila to main mar jaunga.So please help


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone knows if Gigabyte cabinets are available in Bangalore? And how about the Cooler Master CMStacker 830/832? Prices for the two would be appreciated.


----------



## monkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I m not able to find zebronics or other good power supply dealer in patna.Can does anyone have a contact number so please give me please please.Accha main agar excuse maruin ki agar mujhe dealer nahi mila to main mar jaunga.So please help



Try here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?CatId=13


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Anyone knows if Gigabyte cabinets are available in Bangalore? And how about the Cooler Master CMStacker 830/832? Prices for the two would be appreciated.


I went to the gigabyte India site and the site suggests that they do not have any dealers for pc peripherals in India.



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> Try here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?CatId=13


Thanks.I hope the prices are not high there.

I need to talk face to face so i want dealers from patna who deal in zebronics and other good smps units.So please help


----------



## avikchaks (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anybody here know any gud dealers for ViewSonic monitors in delhi . I want to purchase VA 1912WB .

Thanx


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 1, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> Does anybody here know any gud dealers for ViewSonic monitors in delhi . I want to purchase VA 1912WB .
> 
> Thanx


Computer Empire,Nehru Place.
SMC International,Nehru Place.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 2, 2007)

pals needed 2 know ceratain things while ordering stuff from sidewindercomputers....

1. i c that they ship 2 india..... so which shipping mode 2 select since i stay in surat/gujarat

2. other then the item price...wot r the extra costs incured by ordering the stuff.....how much is the shipping charge,,,, and other things like custom duty and other charges..incured.....

3. is it good 2 buy from there,,or can i get a cooler cheaper from there in india..()mumbai)
planning 2 buy ultra 120 from there....costing $60

thanx

angel


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 2, 2007)

The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> 1. i c that they ship 2 india..... so which shipping mode 2 select since i stay in surat/gujarat


 For all international orders, only one type of shipping is applicable (forgot the name, its the costliest one). Go through the FAQ its all mentioned there.


			
				The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> 2. other then the item price...wot r the extra costs incured by ordering the stuff.....how much is the shipping charge,,,, and other things like custom duty and other charges..incured.....


 Shipping charge varies depending on the products ordered. You can find out the shipping charges when you place your order. Customs might be a problem. The thing is, the foreign post office receives all these orders and if the customs department there feels like charginf customs then you will have to go there and pay them. To counter this, you can ask sidewinder to reduce the value of the products or to mark it as a commercial or trade sample. Usually customs is not charged for these.



			
				The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> 3. is it good 2 buy from there,,or can i get a cooler cheaper from there in india..()mumbai)
> planning 2 buy ultra 120 from there....costing $60


 The TR-U-120 is available for around Rs. 2500 in mumbai I guess. (not sure, sm1 pls confirm). So you do the math and find out which is cheaper.

Hope this was of help to you.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 3, 2007)

any contact pals....
where can i get the TR U-120 in 2500 in mumbai...
any contact would b appreciable...

thanx

angel


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 3, 2007)

Im not from Mumbai, but I saw quite a few posts mentioning Prime in Mumbai and some guy named Gulbir there. He apparently has both the TR U-120 as well as the TR U-120 eXtreme.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 4, 2007)

got the address for cooler... prime.
got the address for mobo....rashi periferals..(xfx)

now need the address for galaxy gfx card....
intel processor 6750
zebronics caby+smps

help needed....
where in mumbai,,,lowest proces...for the above...and address..2 buy them.

thanx

angel

hey bros...plz help...
want 2 upgrade in a day or 2....so need the address
as soon as possible..

thanx

angel


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 4, 2007)

The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> got the address for cooler... prime.
> got the address for mobo....rashi periferals..(xfx)
> 
> now need the address for galaxy gfx card....
> ...


My brother bought a zebronics SMPS which got wasted as it couldn't power up the system.If ur using a c2d 6750 then i suggest u use a good smps like the true power series from antec or HX series from corsair(If u plan to use a GFX)


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 5, 2007)

ok bro...ill check it out...

guys...address...for the otehr stuff...

plz help....mumbai..ppl..

thanx

angel


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Aug 14, 2007)

ok nice job ,if someone from New Delhi how he can buy any idea buddy. By online order ???


----------



## bigron (Aug 21, 2007)

nice......


----------



## DD3030 (Sep 3, 2007)

Can anyone give addresses/phone no. of good dealers at Lamington Road - aren't there any famous shops in Mumbai like SMC Intl or Computer Empire of Nehru Place?


----------



## jatin931 (Oct 4, 2007)

Where can i get Asus motherboard in chandigarh at affordable price..


----------



## shersaha (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks , it will help for all..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 18, 2007)

linux_ubuntu said:
			
		

> ok nice job ,if someone from New Delhi how he can buy any idea buddy. By online order ???




www.yantraonline.in - U can buy anything on this site, online!


----------



## avikchaks (Nov 1, 2007)

Does Sony have a service center in Nehru place. I want to get my DVD burner repaired.


----------



## kooldude1411 (Nov 16, 2007)

any powersafe & coolermaster dealers in gujarat ?


----------



## sarulan (Nov 16, 2007)

I am looking to buy micro ATX cabinet like the one shown below.

*www.apevia.com/product.php?pid=220

If anyone has similar CUBE cases here in INdia. please let me know


----------



## sarulan (Nov 25, 2007)

Where can I buy ASrock 1333 FullHD Micro ATX Motherboard?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 25, 2007)

ITWARES.com


----------



## sarulan (Nov 25, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> ITWARES.com


It doesnot shown on their website


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 26, 2007)

*www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm

*CM2X1024 - 6400 2GB (1GB * 2) 800Mhz* for *4680/-*

or go for G-skill!
It is also good brand and well known in Europe!


----------



## sarulan (Nov 26, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> *www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm
> 
> *CM2X1024 - 6400 2GB (1GB * 2) 800Mhz* for *4680/-*
> 
> ...


 
I was asking for ASrock Motherboard


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry can't find!
U have check your local dealer!


----------



## sparsh (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Master Hardware Contact List (7600 GT AGP 8x)*

I am looking for a 7600 GT(256/512MB) AGP 8x card for my old 845 board. 

Can anybody guide me as to where I could get this card in Mumbai ? 

Should I try Rashi peripherals and Zebronics dealers? 

Regards.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Master Hardware Contact List (7600 GT AGP 8x)*



			
				sparsh said:
			
		

> I am looking for a 7600 GT(256/512MB) AGP 8x card for my old 845 board.
> 
> Can anybody guide me as to where I could get this card in Mumbai ?
> 
> ...



Dude, U already answered your own query. Try Rashi and also check Lamington Road hardware shops. U will probabely can get a used one too for a decent price!


----------



## sparsh (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks , will try !
Actually my vendor is searching for this card for me since long 
SO thought of asking for help here ! 

Regards.


----------



## DarkX (Dec 24, 2007)

sarulan said:
			
		

> It doesnot shown on their website



Try emailing them at sales[at]theitwares.com


----------



## sauravktr (Dec 25, 2007)

Great post....keep it up...Thanks


----------



## ITTechPerson (Dec 26, 2007)

can any one tell me a canon digital camera saler at kolkata, who will give me best price?


----------



## zeest (Jan 28, 2008)

ABIT is not mentioned here? What is the contact number?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^ Tirupati has A-bit!


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 21, 2008)

Any coolermaster/powersafe dealer in kolkata? My friend wants to assemble a Quad PC in Kolkata? Where would he look?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Ask Choto Cheeta


----------



## psmontte (Feb 28, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> can any one tell me a canon digital camera saler at kolkata, who will give me best price?


 
You can get best prices on eBay.in I bought one from eBay. BTW canon's are top models frequently winning awards.


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone know who sells Razer copper(Green Chaos) head and Razer mantis mouse Pad, in New Delhi please reply me fast dying to buy   contact number Thermaltake products cooler master Case fan UV Green New Delhi)


----------



## entrana (Mar 5, 2008)

anyone know where to get a thermal paste in kolkata


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Mar 15, 2008)

this thread related to master hardware contact list lol  and there is no Good branded mouse listed. please like thermaltake products, Razer, cyber snipa, Patriot, Apevia these are some renowned company guys include it in your contact list(for delhi) anyone here who bought Razer copper head mouse and Razer mantis mouse pad from new delhi please let me.


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 18, 2008)

Please give me address or phone no of retailer selling LEADTEK TV tuner card in MUMBAI

I searched a lot but didn't find single shop selling leadtek tv tuner cards


----------



## chesss (Apr 20, 2008)

AMD dealers in Delhi plz.
i am looking for le-1600+ cpu. I calledup at AMD' brand hsop 'smc international', but they didn't have this cpu..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 20, 2008)

pratik03 said:


> Please give me address or phone no of retailer selling LEADTEK TV tuner card in MUMBAI
> 
> I searched a lot but didn't find single shop selling leadtek tv tuner cards



Have u tried itwares? They are mumbai based and gives fair prices and they also do home deliveries!


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 23, 2008)

@ keith_j_snyder2

leadtek tv tuner cards are not available at itwares they only have pinnacle


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 23, 2008)

Please can someone give me the contact of sennheiser (if possible in karnataka) so that i can order (through courier) from them a headphone


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 23, 2008)

*Guys if any need OCZ Memory Let me know !!*


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 23, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> Please can someone give me the contact of sennheiser (if possible in karnataka) so that i can order (through courier) from them a headphone



Please can anyone help me


----------



## chandal_keta (May 3, 2008)

really wonderful and helpful information..thanks buddy

chandal


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

pratik03 said:


> @ keith_j_snyder2
> 
> leadtek tv tuner cards are not available at itwares they only have pinnacle



U can try www.lynx-india.com for Leadtek TV tuner cards


----------



## royal (May 5, 2008)

Any idea where can I get authentic Sony 2GB Memory Stick Micro in Kolkata ? Apart from SonyWorld, ofcourse  .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 6, 2008)

royal said:


> Any idea where can I get authentic Sony 2GB Memory Stick Micro in Kolkata ? Apart from SonyWorld, ofcourse  .



Dude i don't know where to buy it but NEVER BUY CHEAPER MS PRO DUO. Only buy SONY original or SAN DISK's. There are others manufacturers too but these are only i 've seen in India.

There is a speed (Read/Write) difference between cheaper ones and branded ones. And trust me non-branded will make u cry!


----------



## channabasanna (May 6, 2008)

Can anyone give me the service centre for ASUS, do they have in Bangalore.


----------



## royal (May 8, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude i don't know where to buy it but NEVER BUY CHEAPER MS PRO DUO.


 
Are you referring to this ? This would not fit in my mobile but it is absolutely fine for my DSC-H5


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 9, 2008)

If it is from SONY World, then it is fine. I believe M2 Micro haven't been duplicated so it is original. 
I have M2 Micro 512MB from San Disk, bought quite long time ago for 1750/-. Now u can get it for 1000/- for 1GB or may be lesser than that.


----------



## rahuleyes (May 12, 2008)

where to buy cooler master 120mm fans in ahmedabad ? i saw one blue LED one from cooler master, searched a lot at my place but didnt find any dealer or retailer.

Pls let me know.

Thanks


----------



## priyadarshi (May 18, 2008)

hello all techies. once again i need ur help for upgrading my desktop. it was a big mistake when i bought intel dg965ryck motherboard as it supports only upto 1066FSB E6700 processor 2.66Ghz

*processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg965ry

where can i find the best compatible processor for my motherboard in nehru place? i tried at smc, computers empire and few more big shops but it wasn't available with them. plz help.


----------



## linux_ubuntu (May 24, 2008)

rahuleyes said:


> where to buy cooler master 120mm fans in ahmedabad ? i saw one blue LED one from cooler master, searched a lot at my place but didnt find any dealer or retailer.
> 
> Pls let me know.
> 
> Thanks



Go for online shop www.techshop.in just deposit money in there account they will deliver your stuff whatever you want razer,steel series,OCZ,Patriot,SMPS all brands (tagan,coolermaster,antec etc) they are mumbai based 

I bought Razer Exact mat from www.techshop.in within two days got my order planning to buy Zalman CPU cooler and Green LED case fan.


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2008)

Any shops in Kolkata where i can buy Seagate/WD 320 GB Hard Drives?


----------



## Riteshonline (May 25, 2008)

*BBC*
Big Byte Corporation
2, Ganesh Nivas
Tara Temple Road
Grant Road
Mumbai - 400007
Landmark: Near Laming Tool Police Station
Phone: 022-23894803,23894800,23891807,23894802
Contact Person:Sohail, Sunil Gupta
Website : www.bigbyteindia.com,www.big-tek.com
  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## umarhant (May 28, 2008)

*cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=200227172384&Category=51052

where can I buy something like this in india.... preferably nehru place or chandigarh..... please reply if you know any such shop with address and also price if possible.... i have to mount dell se198wfp so any other replacement can also do.....


----------



## royal (May 28, 2008)

Guys can anybody tell me where this shop is located in Kolkata ? 

#P-30
Shop #30
Gariahat Road
Sarat Bose Road
Kolkata - 700029

This is kinda urgent


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 30, 2008)

Who is official dealer of G-Skill RAM in India?


----------



## priyadarshi (Jun 3, 2008)

priyadarshi said:


> hello all techies. once again i need ur help for upgrading my desktop. it was a big mistake when i bought intel dg965ryck motherboard as it supports only upto 1066FSB E6700 processor 2.66Ghz
> 
> *processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg965ry
> 
> where can i find the best compatible processor for my motherboard in nehru place? i tried at smc, computers empire and few more big shops but it wasn't available with them. plz help.



where can i find Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 1066FSB 2.66Ghz processor and what you techies recommend for my Intel DG965RYCK board? 8GB using DDR2 667Mhz or 4GB using DDR2 800Mhz.

*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dg965ry/sb/CS-026602.htm

and if possible kindle tell me the technical reason for the same. thank u for all ur support and suggestions.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Friend 
Very Useful For Me


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 8, 2008)

I want to buy Microsoft - XBox 360 Wireless Controller For Windows

please suggest me good shops in mumbai where I can buy it.

some dealer at lamington road quoted Rs 2700 for it but i think it is overpriced.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 9, 2008)

^ It should be not more than 2200/- 
Try some online stores!


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ only play-Asia.com have it & price is also great Rs 2000/-
but out of stock


----------



## anshul.v (Jun 10, 2008)

gr8 list , can u add more delhi shops
 bcoz nd is near to d'dun


----------



## Micheal (Jun 14, 2008)

KUDOS MAN !!!!

Few ppl r there hu do actual research work


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 14, 2008)

Can anyone post details abt offical distributors for Abit products in India???


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

In kerala ,AGTE will be the distributors(ozone in ktm). I think the main distributor is tirupaathi enterprise.


> *www.tirupati.net/widgets/spacer.gif     [SIZE=-2]           G54-Panampilly Nagar, Cochin - 682036. Kerala. Phone - 0484 - 3232332 Contact - Jerry Devassey     [/SIZE]


*www.tirupati.net/about1.html


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 14, 2008)

nope.....Tirupathi does not hav Abit products in Kerala........and Ozone is my distributor


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

Tirupathi Does have as per their site 


> UNIVERSAL ABIT
> 
> UNIVERSAL ABIT
> Universal abit ("Uabit") motherboards are an established favorite among PC novices and enthusiasts alike. This excellence in engineering, combined with the industry’s highest standards of quality, reliability, and stability, allows Uabit to deliver BulletProof Technology to the end user. From SoftMenu™ jumperless BIOS technology to µGuru™ interactive system management, our engineers use their technical know-how and passion for hardware to consistently develop products that not only meet the needs of even the most demanding PC enthusiast, but raise the bar by which PC hardware is judged.


*www.tirupati.net/links.html


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 14, 2008)

ic.......so those goons tell lies??   the last time I inquired abt Abit to Tirupati guys, they said they dunno nothing abt Abit !!!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

^it is all secrecy there with this h/w sales mafia in cochin.  yeah,sometimes some particular products  these distributors dont sell here.
what do you want?abit motherboard?try online computers.it may have branch in kottayam.dont depend on ozone.they even deny selling h/w to customers(only dealers)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 14, 2008)

^^v mean more than customers to Ozone guys.....they always comes know abt current hardwares popular in market from us......v r like some porduct review guys for them, so they will find any h/w for us from any part of India if they can.

Online computer is there in KTM, but not so useful guys......


----------



## royal (Jun 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell where can I get Logitech MX518 in Kolkata ?


----------



## sajudi (Jul 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> In kerala ,AGTE will be the distributors(ozone in ktm). I think the main distributor is tirupaathi enterprise.
> 
> *www.tirupati.net/about1.html



If u wanna buy hardware stuff,try Positive Systems,near South Railway Station.They give the best deal


----------



## spindoc (Jul 9, 2008)

i want to buy a silent HSF and a 400W PSU

any suggestions for the same within 4-4.5k, and where to buy from in new delhi ( specific shop in nehru place)


----------



## spindoc (Jul 11, 2008)

any suggestions regarding the HSF and 400W PSU?


----------



## sajudi (Jul 16, 2008)

j1n [email said:
			
		

> M@tt;858079]nope.....Tiru[/email]pathi does not hav Abit products in Kerala........and Ozone is my distributor




Cud u pls give me the address of Ozone distributor.I wanna buy an Abit IP35-E Mobo.


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude i don't know where to buy it but NEVER BUY CHEAPER MS PRO DUO. Only buy SONY original or SAN DISK's. There are others manufacturers too but these are only i 've seen in India.
> 
> There is a speed (Read/Write) difference between cheaper ones and branded ones. And trust me non-branded will make u cry!


I once bought a cheap card from local grey market and a few weeks later the memory started erasing away. I took about 100 pictures using it and every time I accessed the card the no of pics decreased. After a few days about 30 pictures were left.
NEVER,NEVER BUY MEMORY CARDS FROM GREY MARKETS(ONLY GO FOR SONY WORLD OR OTHER VALID RETAILERS)


----------



## jeffrain123 (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you give me Thermalright's phone number or email ID?


----------



## Blackfire (Sep 10, 2008)

can anybody give contact details of distributor of Gigabyte,Sapphire,Powercolor & palit. pls its urgent


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Oct 1, 2008)

Can any one tell me cheap and best hardware vendor in chennai. (some one who knows about what i am asking)


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Oct 1, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Can any one tell me cheap and best hardware vendor in chennai. (some one who knows about what i am asking)



check online www.theitdepot.com 



jeffrain123 said:


> Can you give me Thermalright's phone number or email ID?



TIRUPATI Enterprises Deals Tharmalright 

Delhi and Jaipur office --:

[SIZE=-2]           103, Skipper House, 62-63, Nehru Place, New Delhi - 110019 Phone - 011-32608822 Fax - 011-28898323 Contact - Mr. Anil Agarwal.   Jaipur Office - FT-53 Raisar Plaza, Indira Bazar, Jaipur. Phone - 09314434551. Contact - Ajit Pathak       [/SIZE]  *www.tirupati.net/widgets/spacer.gif

*www.tirupati.net/widgets/gen_164.1.gif *www.tirupati.net/widgets/spacer.gif     [SIZE=-2]           216, Dhuri Commercial Plaza,  Opp, Navghar Bus Depot, Navghar, Vasai (E), Thane - 401202 Phone - 0250-3250947 Contact - Mr. Anil Sharma.   Pune Office - Phone - 09370223844, Contact - Shrikant Bora     [/SIZE]

*www.tirupati.net/widgets/gen_80.1.gif *www.tirupati.net/widgets/spacer.gif     [SIZE=-2]           11, Robert Street, 1st Floor, Kolkata - 700012 Phone - 033-22251192 / 93 Fax - 033-22251276 Contact - Mr. Ranjit Singh     [/SIZE]  *www.tirupati.net/widgets/spacer.gif         
*www.tirupati.net/widgets/gen_158.1.gif *www.tirupati.net/widgets/spacer.gif     [SIZE=-2]           445, Pee Pee Compound, Main Road, Ranchi - 834001 Jharkhand Phone - 09334255970 Contact - Mr. Alok Kumar     [/SIZE]  *www.tirupati.net/widgets/spacer.gif



Devrath_ND said:


> Please can someone give me the contact of sennheiser (if possible in karnataka) so that i can order (through courier) from them a headphone




go online www.theitdepot.com or www.theprimeabgb.com


----------



## ruturaj3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone knows EVGA service center in mumbai my friend bought evga 8600gt from US 1 yr ago and now he has some problem in it.

Regards,

RUTURAJ


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Dec 8, 2008)

guys can anyone tell me where i could get a 250-320 GB harddisk and a good NVIDIA graphics card at affordable rates in pune. thanks in advance


----------



## supercow (Dec 20, 2008)

Thirupathi enterprises - Dealer for Abit,Palit, Thermaltake.I bought Palit ATI Radeon 4850 from Thirupathi through our dealer ABC computers Dindigul.Tamilnadu


----------



## vishald (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you for a great post.
I am look for a Kodak digital camer service centre address and phone no in mumbai.
Hence kindly arrange to include the same


----------



## supercow (Dec 29, 2008)

vishald said:


> Thank you for a great post.
> I am look for a Kodak digital camer service centre address and phone no in mumbai.
> Hence kindly arrange to include the same



I don't have the address now.


----------



## umarhant (Jan 24, 2009)

hey guys i have bought S- video to rca cable thrice but none of them worked... do you have any clue what to do about it?

hey guys i have bought S- video to rca cable thrice but none of them worked... do you have any clue what to do about it?
where to find it in delhi? I tried three different shops in nehru place


----------



## piyush2202 (Feb 17, 2009)

can anyone tell me where i can get good deals in Pune. I am buying a new config and I really don't know where to get it from.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 25, 2009)

Who sells Acer,Asus & Dell LCD monitors in Kolkata ???


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Apr 4, 2009)

Any retailer for Sparkle 9600GSO in Pune????


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2009)

Revolution said:


> Who sells Acer,Asus & Dell LCD monitors in Kolkata ???



Try shops like M.D, vedant, Arihant, Computer Gallery etc.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sa_still_rocks said:


> Any retailer for Sparkle 9600GSO in Pune????



Try contacting abacus peripherals. They deals in sparkle products.
*www.abacusperipherals.com/


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

which dealer sells EVGA in India?? I want to know the Thermalright and Sunbeam dealers too...or r these stuffs only available as imports??


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> which dealer sells EVGA in India?? I want to know the Thermalright and Sunbeam dealers too...or r these stuffs only available as imports??



Tirupati enterprise is the distributor of EVGA products in here.
For address look @ post no. 229.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=954940&postcount=229


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 17, 2009)

^^thanx for the info man


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2009)

^^God, more spammers.


----------



## b_man (May 16, 2009)

Hi,

Someone please post the dealer / retailer for Genius (*www.geniusnet.com) here. They seem to have a good lineup of headsets but their website's "where to buy" interface is horrible. First of all, it works with IE only and even then it fails more than it works...

Anyway, so if anyone has info on dealers/retailers in mumbai, please post here....thanks!


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2009)

As far as I know Tirupati Enterprise is the official dealer of genius products in here.

216, Dhuri Commercial Plaza
Opp, Navghar Bus Depot, Navghar, Vasai (E), Thane - 401202
Phone - 0250-3250947
Contact - Mr. Anil Sharma


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2009)

hijk769 said:


> come on my friends, here your good wow gold, what your want, very cheap & fast, and good.



**** off spammer


----------



## surinder (Jun 8, 2009)

Have anybody got contact details for "PC power & cooling" in India.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ Have you checked the website ?
*www.pcpower.com/index.html
acc to this they have no distributors in india.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2009)

Any one knows if Seagate has any support facility in Mumbai?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 4, 2009)

Is *Seasonic* PSU available in Kolkata ?
I'm asking because I have seen an add on Digit(August Ed).....


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ Acc to website they are not officially available in here :
*www.seasonic.com/buy/wherebuy.jsp#

If you can't find one just buy the corsair VX450W @ Rs. 4K. It's a seasonic built as far as I know


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 5, 2009)

Seasonic dealer in India is now done by Rahul @ IT Wares...visit his website and contact him for more info. According to  him Tirupati is unofficially dealers of Seasonic.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the info buddy


----------



## Revolution (Aug 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> If you can't find one just buy the corsair VX450W @ Rs. 4K. It's a seasonic built as far as I know


Yea,you are wright.
Thanks.....


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2009)

Tirupati is the Official Distributor of Seasonic PSu's in here 
( Read an advertisement of seasonic PSU on DiGiT )


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2009)

topgear said:


> Tirupati is the Official Distributor of Seasonic PSu's in here
> ( Read an advertisement of seasonic PSU on DiGiT )


Yea, I was talking about that.....


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anybody now, if D945GCLF*2* (Dual Core Atom + MoBo with Graphics) is available in Kolkata or not? I asked several shops in Chandni, and all of them are saying "Intel distributor in Kolkata hasn't heard of it".... 

If it is available in Kolkata, can you please tell me where to get it from?

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## Kamcoolin (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks ...


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I want to buy *Samsung* 2043SN 20" LCD Monitor.* I am in Ahmedabad*.

Can somebody tell me a good shop where I can get a good price.

or should I order it online. Which online retailer is the best?
Ordering online also carries risk of damage in transit and dead pixel etc.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 4, 2009)

hi guys...'

Anyone having any idea abt samsung p2350 lcd moniter.., i mean its resolution and hd quality pictures..'

Is this moniter is better than samsung 2233sw or dell s2209...?


----------



## tkin (Sep 5, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> hi guys...'
> 
> Anyone having any idea abt samsung p2350 lcd moniter.., i mean its resolution and hd quality pictures..'
> 
> Is this moniter is better than samsung 2233sw or dell s2209...?


Check it out yourself: *www.samsung.com/au/consumer/detail...tor&subtype=lcdmonitor&model_cd=LS23LRZKUV/XY


----------



## max007 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

Thnx for the information..


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey guys where can i get support for Seagate Hard Drives.??...Coz i have an 80 Gb IDE Drive which has bad sectors, And i think it may still be in warranty..


----------



## Reyan (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Guys....just wanna confirm abt 2 shops in Lamington Road....
Mac IT Solutions and Mahavir Electronics.

The products they sell are gud? and wats the status of ther after sales service....as i m frm lko...i wanna take my system frm here to lko......badly need this help....thankuuu


----------



## beelzebub360 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Guys can any one help me out on A PSU..
It should also hv Graphics card 6pin pwr
I m on a very limited budget But want atleast a 700w -1000w power supply..
but dont want to go for Higher brands as they cost a Ton..
So any Cheaper brand?? *

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

*Mine is Zebronics 450W SATA Plus*


----------



## Revolution (Mar 21, 2010)

Budget ?.....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 21, 2010)

beelzebub360 said:


> *Guys can any one help me out on A PSU..
> It should also hv Graphics card 6pin pwr
> I m on a very limited budget But want atleast a 700w -1000w power supply..
> but dont want to go for Higher brands as they cost a Ton..
> ...



no answer but a suggestion.Don't spoil ur hardware for cheap PSU. Telling u because ur requirement is 700-1KW, this means u must be running a something big. U can take chances if ur requirements are basic but don't waste ur money on cheap PSU's. U know instead of buying a cheap 700-1KW PSU, u should go for a 600-650W 80+ PSU.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 1, 2010)

Is there any shop called alphatech in kolkata selling case mod components ?


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2010)

There is shop called *ALFA TECH* - Heard about it once - they deals with antec components mostly.

Here's the adress and contact no ( don't know if the phone numbers are working now though - check it ) :

*ALFA TECH*

Contact Person: Mr. Pranay Agarwal
Telephone: +(91)-(33)-22157901 / 2537692
Mobile / Cell Phone: +(91)-9830045322 
Fax No: +(91)-(33)-22157901
Address: G- 48, Kamlalaya Centre, 156 A, Lenin Sarani, Ground Floor , Kolkata, West Bengal - 700 013 (India)


----------



## GhostRecon (May 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Where can I get Biostar HD 5770 1 GB in Kolkata? I tried Vendant .. they said they only have XFX now.

Product Description - *www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/vga/introduction.php?S_ID=102

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2010)

GhostRecon said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Where can I get Biostar HD 5770 1 GB in Kolkata? I tried Vendant .. they said they only have XFX now.
> 
> ...


buy it online instead


----------



## galactus123 (May 15, 2010)

i want to buy a 24 inch lcd, i have narrowed upon dell 2409, or benq g 2420. it is not available in siliguri, can anyone help me by recommending me any shop from which i can get neone of these monitors in kolkata?
its really urgent.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 2, 2010)

For those who want to know where to get lian li casein India:
*img63.imageshack.us/img63/6919/llsz.png


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ that's great.

Can you post where to get NZXT cabinets too 

@ *galactus123* - dell one will cost you around ~13k and BenQ one will cost you around ~11.5-12k.

For shops contact the last shop listed in the above image


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 20, 2010)

i need to buy 2x120mm intake fans (non led)
from any good company..
but my dealer says only cm led ones@500 per piece available
what do i do?
please suggest alternatives


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2010)

get that cabby that u mentioned from itdepot


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2010)

yep, that's a good option as it comes with 5 fans included.

@ *funkysourav* - don't post the same query in two threads - answered your question in Latest Prices thread.


----------



## acewin (Sep 3, 2010)

@galactus123 try SMC International - One Stop Shop for all your Hardware Need !
I found many people recommending it and it is really nice as prices are lower than Dell direct sale service. Shipping wont be a trouble.
I suggest U2311 model


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2010)

^^ if you read the date correctly, that post some 4 months old....


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ if you read the date correctly, that post some 4 months old....


----------



## mathikutty (Sep 5, 2010)

i there  any seller in coimbatore for biostar AMD motherboards?


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2010)

^^ here's the distributors website
ABACUS PERIPHERALS


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 13, 2010)

hi guys this is my 1st post..I got a query..I stay in Bhubaneswar n I wanna buy AMD processrors but I can't find my desired processor(which is Phenom II X2 955 Black Edition).I also wanna buy Gigabyte Motherboard but I can't find any shop which sells Gigabyte.So anyone who knows shops in Bhubaneswar which sells the above items plz plz give me the contact no. or address(any 1 will do)..I'll be really really grateful for the help!!!


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2010)

Pls anyone tell the the location of Nokia Care near Tollygunge.
Now my mobile not working properly...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

I think near Tollygunge no nokia care is there i think in behala you find if not then gariahat...opposite to nokia priority partner in subrarata ray club lane.


----------



## tkin (Oct 6, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Pls anyone tell the the location of Nokia Care near Tollygunge.
> Now my mobile not working properly...


Theres one near tollygunge, actually you have to go to tollygunge phari(a little ahead of entrance to anwar shah road), there is a tall building there on your left side called merlin manor, its situated right after the phari crossing, there's a nokia care on the ground floor.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 6, 2010)

tkin said:


> Theres one near tollygunge, actually you have to go to tollygunge phari(a little ahead of entrance to anwar shah road), there is a tall building there on your left side called merlin manor, its situated right after the phari crossing, there's a nokia care on the ground floor.



oh i am wrong earlier sorry for that.Actually i search from google but no result i said so


----------



## Revolution (Oct 7, 2010)

tkin said:


> Theres one near tollygunge, actually you have to go to tollygunge phari(a little ahead of entrance to anwar shah road), there is a tall building there on your left side called merlin manor, its situated right after the phari crossing, there's a nokia care on the ground floor.



Thanks!
But,they don't take mobile for service.
So I have to got to near Mudiali.
I have submitted my mobile yesterday.
Nokia ppl told me 2 days warranty left and make me paranoid so that I had to paid them for extended warranty.....
They told there is no guarantee that ur phone will work perfectly after it got repaired from Nokia care and u got only 2 days warranty left......


----------



## sanudigit (Dec 27, 2010)

I do not understand the policies of this forum. There are 2 sticky threads on RMA experience but no thread on price list of computer hardware parts.
Can anybody or maybe the moderator explain??


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2010)

^^ welcome to TDF!

Why are you so lazy about searching and going through the forum sections - sped a little time for browsing through forum sections - we have many great and quality threads in here as well as members :

Here's what you have asked for and it's a very active thread as well :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/96218-hardware-spec-sheet-price-update.html

BTW, from next time post your questions in appropriate section and your post will be deleted without any further notice.


----------



## abhisek1989 (Feb 10, 2011)

hello friends,
can anyone tell me where can I get Cable Sleeving kit and one good internal card reader in kolkata......


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2011)

List of all service centers in kolkata:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/98253-hardware-price-check-kolkata.html


----------



## Anand_Tux (Feb 24, 2011)

supersaiyan said:


> these r all delhi numbers except for helpline nos. btw u can ask helpline ppl for authorised dealers in ur area-
> amd helpline-16004256664
> compaq customer service-1600112267
> hp customer service-1600444999
> ...



That's great buddy I really needed this as I am going to buy a PC for myself.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

Guys im planning2buy intel DX58SO2 motherboard ----> Intel® Desktop Board DX58SO2 - Overview for my intel core i7-920 processor, can u plz gimme d contact details of genuine intel dealers, suppliers in MUMBAI so tat i can confirm its  Correct price


----------

